# Slazenger winter golf trousers



## davidy233 (Mar 30, 2016)

My wife bought me a pair of Slazenger winter golf trousers at Christmas (from Direct Golf), I was a bit dubious about them before trying them on but they are fantastic. Price was just over a tenner (Â£10.49) which added to my scepticism. 

They are really warm on a chilly day, but seem to be breathable enough to not roast you on a day which turns out warmer than expected. Iâ€™ve worn them on the course a few times but havenâ€™t really hit serious weather - Itâ€™s been dry but cold up here for most of the last month, and they have kept me really warm.

Iâ€™ve also worn them while photographing football a lot in the first three months of the year and itâ€™s this which decided me to write a review - last night I was photographing Scotland v Denmark at Hampden and the forecast was overcast but dry - in the event it poured with rain for large parts of the match.

There is nothing worse than being soaking while photographing football - you should be concentrating on getting pictures but when wet it's really hard to do, you are sitting so your thighs get soaked and you can't move to get any shelter.

Given the forecast my waterproof trousers stayed in the car and when the first downpour started I thought â€˜**** Iâ€™m going to get soakedâ€™ - but the trousers held up superbly and kept all the rain out - not only that but when the rain stopped any surface water on them just disappeared, and they are much more comfortable than waterproofs.

They arenâ€™t a fashion item but they are a really well made, warm and at least at this stage (four months old and having been machine washed a dozen times) seemingly waterproof pair of trousers which Iâ€™d be happy to wear into the clubhouse after a round - and they are dirt cheap.

Never thought Iâ€™d recommend Slazenger as a brand but these are one of the best items Iâ€™ve ever owned - According to the Golf Direct site they are reduced from Â£49.99 - Iâ€™ve bought a spare pair at Â£10.49 but if they had gone back up to full price Iâ€™d have still bought another pair.

Here's what the weather was like for a large part of the match


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2016)

davidy233 said:



			My wife bought me a pair of Slazenger winter golf trousers at Christmas (from Direct Golf), I was a bit dubious about them before trying them on but they are fantastic. Price was just over a tenner (Â£10.49) which added to my scepticism. 

They are really warm on a chilly day, but seem to be breathable enough to not roast you on a day which turns out warmer than expected. Iâ€™ve worn them on the course a few times but havenâ€™t really hit serious weather - Itâ€™s been dry but cold up here for most of the last month, and they have kept me really warm.

Iâ€™ve also worn them while photographing football a lot in the first three months of the year and itâ€™s this which decided me to write a review - last night I was photographing Scotland v Denmark at Hampden and the forecast was overcast but dry - in the event it poured with rain for large parts of the match.

There is nothing worse than being soaking while photographing football - you should be concentrating on getting pictures but when wet it's really hard to do, you are sitting so your thighs get soaked and you can't move to get any shelter.

Given the forecast my waterproof trousers stayed in the car and when the first downpour started I thought â€˜**** Iâ€™m going to get soakedâ€™ - but the trousers held up superbly and kept all the rain out - not only that but when the rain stopped any surface water on them just disappeared, and they are much more comfortable than waterproofs.

They arenâ€™t a fashion item but they are a really well made, warm and at least at this stage (four months old and having been machine washed a dozen times) seemingly waterproof pair of trousers which Iâ€™d be happy to wear into the clubhouse after a round - and they are dirt cheap.

Never thought Iâ€™d recommend Slazenger as a brand but these are one of the best items Iâ€™ve ever owned - According to the Golf Direct site they are reduced from Â£49.99 - Iâ€™ve bought a spare pair at Â£10.49 but if they had gone back up to full price Iâ€™d have still bought another pair.

Here's what the weather was like for a large part of the match 

View attachment 18900

Click to expand...

you big girls blouse, you were wearing "Winter Trousers" while all around you were wearing shorts and tee shirts....:rofl:


----------



## kid2 (Apr 1, 2016)

I've gone through heaps of different polo shirts over the years. Here in Ireland we have a shop called sports world which is actually sports direct. 

I've bought at least 12 slazenger polo shirts over the past 3 months.  I'm stocking up for the summer as they are on special at the moment 2 for 15 euros. 

I'm wearing some for work. And I have to say that their brilliant. They wash well. Don't fade and they keep their shape and colour. Also the collars stay the right shape which is a pet hate of mine on polo shirts... 

The ones I got though have different colour accents at the edges on the seams and just inside the buttons which I think are better quality than the other slazenger polos. 

I'm not one for labels anyway and like most with the wife and 2.4 kids most of the money goes on the kids. Anything I can get as a bargain for myself that looks well and doesn't break the bank is a plus.. 

I can't fault them one bit. Their every bit as good as one's 10 times their price in my opinion. 
But then their are some that wouldn't wear them just because of the label....


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			My wife bought me a pair of Slazenger winter golf trousers at Christmas (from Direct Golf), I was a bit dubious about them before trying them on but they are fantastic. Price was just over a tenner (Â£10.49) which added to my scepticism.

They are really warm on a chilly day, but seem to be breathable enough to not roast you on a day which turns out warmer than expected. Iâ€™ve worn them on the course a few times but havenâ€™t really hit serious weather - Itâ€™s been dry but cold up here for most of the last month, and they have kept me really warm.

Iâ€™ve also worn them while photographing football a lot in the first three months of the year and itâ€™s this which decided me to write a review - last night I was photographing Scotland v Denmark at Hampden and the forecast was overcast but dry - in the event it poured with rain for large parts of the match.

There is nothing worse than being soaking while photographing football - you should be concentrating on getting pictures but when wet it's really hard to do, you are sitting so your thighs get soaked and you can't move to get any shelter.

Given the forecast my waterproof trousers stayed in the car and when the first downpour started I thought â€˜**** Iâ€™m going to get soakedâ€™ - but the trousers held up superbly and kept all the rain out - not only that but when the rain stopped any surface water on them just disappeared, and they are much more comfortable than waterproofs.

They arenâ€™t a fashion item but they are a really well made, warm and at least at this stage (four months old and having been machine washed a dozen times) seemingly waterproof pair of trousers which Iâ€™d be happy to wear into the clubhouse after a round - and they are dirt cheap.

Never thought Iâ€™d recommend Slazenger as a brand but these are one of the best items Iâ€™ve ever owned - According to the Golf Direct site they are reduced from Â£49.99 - Iâ€™ve bought a spare pair at Â£10.49 but if they had gone back up to full price Iâ€™d have still bought another pair.

Here's what the weather was like for a large part of the match

View attachment 18900

Click to expand...

I bought them after reading your post, had to get them altered a bit. 
Maybe not the most fashionable look, but they do keep you dry and warm. Cheers David.
I still wear them in winter.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I bought them after reading your post, had to get them altered a bit.
Maybe not the most fashionable look, but they do keep you dry and warm. Cheers David.
I still wear them in winter.
		
Click to expand...

I’m using Craghoppers winter trousers if it’s cold and chance of rain - but I like Slazenger performance ordinary golf trousers for when it’s warmer and might rain - they seem to have a water resistant coating


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 12, 2021)

I've had the Slazenger winter trousers for a few years now - cheap as chips and comfortable. If the bottoms get mucky, I just run hot water over them, wring 'em out and hang to dry. Good to go the next day. Sometimes they do get a full wash, of course.
Other winter option is M&S longjohns with some Regatta shower-proof trousers bought for £7 in British Home closing down sale yonks ago.
Did try the thermal longjohns and the Slazengers together one time, boy was I warm!!!


----------

